# dragonfly------



## andey (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## shootnride (Sep 19, 2011)

Very nice pic.


----------



## jrice12 (Sep 19, 2011)

I like the overall composition, choice of vertical crop was good.  Like the "Y" formed by fly and stick.  Like the color contrast with mostly neutral image and then the bright blue dragonfly.  Good lighting (though the stick is just beinging to lose detail). Focus and DOF are great with fly fully in focal plane.  The upper-left flare though is a bit much and distracting.  Something should be there with the same line of angle but not that (IMHO).  Not a fan of black backgrounds but here I think the delicate structure within the blue would get lost without it.  I might have avoided cropping with the stick coming right out of the corner of the picture (maybe have moved it up a tad - this would move the dragonfly up too, its head might be a bit too close to bottom).


----------



## Markw (Sep 19, 2011)

Hmm. The composition isn't great. Both of the leading lines are leading your eyes strait off of the photo, and the subject has become the tip of the tail partially because of this.  

Oh, and that's a damselfly. Not a dragonfly.  
Mark


----------



## mishele (Sep 19, 2011)

^^^^^^what that guy said......look up his past threads!!


----------



## Overread (Sep 19, 2011)

^^^ What those two people said 

Also I'm wondering if this is a crop from a larger photo, only there is a fair amount of noise in the background areas that I would guess is too clearly seen for it to be a resized full photo; unless you seriously added a lot of brightness in editing to those areas.


----------



## pen (Sep 20, 2011)

I love the colours and the back ground. The feeling that it is all leading you off the frame is what bothers me the most. There is an obvious subject but my eye keeps scanning around looking for one some how.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## andey (Sep 21, 2011)

thanks a lot for your all view.


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 21, 2011)

Lovely capture of this damselfly.


----------

